# wolves !?!?



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

i was thinking :devil: (not a great start then )
if bringing up a wolf / wolf dog would be for me.. 

so i would like to know if there is anyone out there with first hand experience 
with such an animal. And if so do you have any advice for me. 

i have thought about it and its not a choice i would make lightly 
i just need more info 

particularly where i could get a wolfy 

thnx :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Wolves are my favourite animal.. would I keep one.. absolutely never.. and I HAVE researched.. ( maybe u can ask for this to be moved to an animal section.. for different views rather than off-topic )

the only time that would change if I could provide a small pack to live otgether in a LARGE enclosure and I mean LARGE..... since I wont be owning the land required anytime soon it is not something I would not consider.. many people keep a lone wolf out of the desire of having such a beautiful wild animal and fail miserably in providing what they require...

There is an excellent thread On RFUK from a lady IN canada ( i think) whom I used to chat to and she has wolves...

I will try to find it for you.. 

ON another note I found this info when I googled to see if I could find captive wolf enclosures and I thought it was fairly wise..


Although wolves will always be the animal I long to keep the most I know it is personal desire that is causing this longing.. I could never adequately and fairly provide for this species.. I know of a group in America that retunred their 2pet2 wolves to the wild thinking it would be fine and all were found dead.. returning a wild animal who has been partially or fully socialized doesnt work without extensive zoo/ expert intervention and in the UK we dont even have that facility so likely at best a pet wolf that becomes too much for an owner would end up in a Zoo anyway...

here is some info from google but it is by no means a care sheet more some facts to make you think

( I personally give to a wolf sanctuary in canada.. i feel better knowing the animals there live naturally )

After decades of misinterpretation of wolves as being vicious animals, a new myth has formed – that a wolf is just a “big dog”. This is not true. Wild wolves are simply that – wild. Dogs have been domesticated for 20,000 to 50,000 years and have evolved into a completely different animal. They are well suited to living with humans, and with over a hundred different types of dogs to choose from, there is no reason for keeping a wild animal. 
Keeping wolves as pets is usually done for vanity. As people don’t know how to keep a wild animal, the wolf ends up suffering greatly. 
Zoos and organisations receive hundreds of letters and desperate phone calls a year from people who no longer can care for their “pet”. This is because wolves usually act like an alpha or leader of humans, and consequently bite and pounce on people, as they would do to members of the pack. There are many considerations in keeping wolves as pets:
~Wolves need a great deal of space (10 – 15 square miles).
~Wolves can dig large tunnels and climb tall fences.
~Wolves think that cats, dogs and other small animals are prey.
~Wolves require 20 pounds of raw meat per week.
~Wolves cannot be treated by dog’s vaccinations.
~Wolves do not have the immune system to cope with viruses transmitted by dogs to wolves.
~Wolves cannot be returned to the wild after being “socialized” as they lose their hunting skills.
~Wolves need the company of other pack members.
~Pet wolves and wolf hybrids can cause instant tragedy with a single bite (their jaws being twice as strong as a German Shepherd’s). 
If you truly love wolves, then you should do what is right for the animal. Adopt a Wolf through an organization to help the animals survive, but please don’t keep them as pets. ​


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Their requirements are immense, expensive and hard work. If it is the look of them that you like go for a wolfy looking dog. Even huskies are a handful if you don't know what you are doing! Never mind something that sees you as a challenger and wants to take your face off! I'm not having a go here and saying you aren't capable but you will need some serious money space etc.

Try the DWA forum  they have plenty of experience in there.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

depends what experience you have with dogs full stop as you need experience with high drive dogs before you even think of getting a wolf x


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

No dog is going to prepare you for a wolf. wolves are very timid animals so if oyu live in a high populated city then i would re consider. your going to need a lot of land and a lage enclosure. i have spoke to many wolf keepers and they said that the wolf will oftern challedge for ranking so that's something to keep in mind. have you considerd the czech wolfdog? it was an experiment that took place yeas ago by crossing a gsd with a euro wolf and was successful it's now a reconsied breed in many euro countrys. they are very similar to the gsd in tempement and activeness. there's also teh sarloos wolfdog which has retained much of the wolfs timidness and behavior these are ver nervous dogs but are great family dogs. both do not require a dwa czechs cost aound £1500 amd a sarloos can cost 2000-3000

sarloos










czech


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not sure anywhere reputable would let you have a wolf unless you had a wildlife park or a private collection and could show that you knew what you were doing.

You could try going to a wolf sanctuary and getting some experience of how to look after them first, and then maybe think again!! 

Mr Talk To The Animals used to work as head wolf curator at a local zoo and he wouldn't dream of suggesting that someone keep a wolf as a pet. They aren't pets. They work mainly on body language, and if you can't read them, and aren't aware of the signals you are giving off, you could get seriously hurt. Don't forget, they are wild animals and predators. Not big dogs.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wolves are popular here where i am... i have neighbors not far that keep them...

knowing dogs well helps...


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

generally, a single wolf (not a great idea unless you can spend a lot of time with it) will require a 40'x20' cage. a much better option is about 4 in a 60'x40'. you would need at least 12' high fencing going 4' underground and with a 3' overhang that is preferably hotwired. they need a den box to escape harsh weather, and enrichment in the cage.
they need quite a lot of meat, this can be obtained from butchers and seuch that will sell it to you at a redused price when its gone the sell by date. this will need to have vits added unless your providing whole prey, bones, organs and all.
they are very demanding, and defo not for everyone, but they will give back everything you put in and then some.


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

*thnx*

thanks all this helps. 
there are still many dog breeds i have not looked at.


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

Wolves do not generally make good pets, as well as they are dwa listed, so you would have to obtain a licence. 

Breeds like the Czechoslovakian and saarloos wolfdog, would be a better option, though they still arn't for everyone. 

Other breeds like the tamaskan, are being bred to look like wolves.


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

*thnx*

looks like many people still have differing opinions to keeping a wolf. 
(1 wolf is not a good idea and i could'nt do two )
an actuall Wolf would not be correct in my opinion.
i feel that even strong dog breeds need a pack, Collies, Alsations and a few more, 

all my years( not many ) i have lived with some great dogs and now not living at 
home i miss the pack ! 
not even a good reason to own a dog 
my fav dog is a border collie, but still can be too much for many dog owners. At home we also had a rhodesian ridgeback ( bitch) very intelligent
and loyal. 

any decision will not be made lightly(by myself) even choosing a dog let alone a wolf breed 

again thnx for your posts :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ryanr1987 said:


> No dog is going to prepare you for a wolf. wolves are very timid animals so if oyu live in a high populated city then i would re consider. your going to need a lot of land and a lage enclosure. i have spoke to many wolf keepers and they said that the wolf will oftern challedge for ranking so that's something to keep in mind. have you considerd the czech wolfdog? it was an experiment that took place yeas ago by crossing a gsd with a euro wolf and was successful it's now a reconsied breed in many euro countrys. they are very similar to the gsd in tempement and activeness. there's also teh sarloos wolfdog which has retained much of the wolfs timidness and behavior these are ver nervous dogs but are great family dogs. both do not require a dwa czechs cost aound £1500 amd a sarloos can cost 2000-3000
> 
> sarloos
> 
> ...



I would love a Czech wolfdog :flrt::flrt:


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

*mm*

never thought this subject would get so many responses.. 

i dont think anyone should ever keep a REAL WOLF. 
and i am still not sure about the other X breeds either. 

maybe time for a new subject ? 

like... dogs or babies ? :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I've spent many an hour looking at how best to house wolves, and one day, I'd honestly like to home a small ish pack.
I think (well, actually I know) it can be done successfully, with a pack of happy, healthy wolves, but it's by no means an easy task. Acres of land, properly fenced, maintained, correctly built shelters, propper diet and access to clean water would be, in my opinion, a full time thing, which would for most change it from a pleasure to a chore.
And thats just the housing, the interaction, obviously based on how "tame" you wanted the wolves to be etc would be even more time.
Add in the requirements for DWA, the issues of finding any vet with experience with wolves (zooalogical vets more than likely) and their costs for even basic treatment. Also, the fact that they are not "pet dogs", so I doubt (though I could be very wrong) you would have the same level of interaction as you would with a dommestic dog.
If you have the time, money and ability to house wolves (not a wolf, a pack of wolves) then I wish you the best of luck in a persute I would give my left arm to try.
If, however, you want a "pet" wolf, then I'd say go for one of the wolf look-a-likes.


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

CrazyWolf84 said:


> never thought this subject would get so many responses..
> 
> i dont think anyone should ever keep a REAL WOLF.
> and i am still not sure about the other X breeds either.
> ...


Just to say, the saarloos and czechoslovakian wolfdog arn't x breeds, they are breeds in their own right. 

Some info.
The saarloos, was developed starting in the 20's, by crossing a European wolf with a germanshepherd, the last wolf blood was added in the 60's. The saarloos, is more wolf like in behaviour than the czech, and is known for having problems with shyness and do not like being left alone without human or canine company. They are difficult to train, I'm told.

The Czechoslovakian wolfdog, was developed in the 50's by crossing a carpathian wolf with a germanshepherd. It was developed by the czech military, as a border guard. The czech wolfdog, is a working breed, and can be trained in shutzhund, tracking, obedience and as a search and rescue dog. Though, they still arn't an easy breed. They however, are more confident in temperament, and shyness is a falt within the breed. 
This breed is soon to be recognised by our kennel club.
As for the northern inuit/utonagan/tamaskan/british inuit/aatu tamaskan/british timberdog. 
They all come from the same founder stock. With maybe the exception of the new british timber dog, which as far as I'm told, could be anything that has a mildly wolf like appearance, or is a cross with a saarloos or czech wolfdog.
Breeds thought to be in the foundation stock. (Depending on who you believe, as records were not kept accurately, it really is a mess.)
Husky, germanshepherd, malamute, wolves/wolfdogs, dogs that were imported from the usa, with unknow history, mastiff. Breeds that have/could have been added, to the different types. Collie, akita czech wolfdog. 
In the case of the timberdog. 
Northern inuit types, germanshepherd x northern inuit types, or husky/malamute/saarloos/czech wolfdog crosses. I'm sure you get the point.
As far as temperament goes, they can be difficult I'm told, but have generally heard good things about their natures. The couple I've met were absolutely gorgeous, in appearance and temperament. 
Hope this helps, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Rain said:


> I've spent many an hour looking at how best to house wolves, and one day, I'd honestly like to home a small ish pack.
> I think (well, actually I know) it can be done successfully, with a pack of happy, healthy wolves, but it's by no means an easy task. Acres of land, properly fenced, maintained, correctly built shelters, propper diet and access to clean water would be, in my opinion, a full time thing, which would for most change it from a pleasure to a chore.
> And thats just the housing, the interaction, obviously based on how "tame" you wanted the wolves to be etc would be even more time.
> Add in the requirements for DWA, the issues of finding any vet with experience with wolves (zooalogical vets more than likely) and their costs for even basic treatment. Also, the fact that they are not "pet dogs", so I doubt (though I could be very wrong) you would have the same level of interaction as you would with a dommestic dog.
> ...


Maybe you should take a break on the Alladale estate in Sutherland See if you can blag a chat with Paul Lister. 

It's not the cheapest hotel in Scotland to stay at. That said, if you can't afford a weekend away there now, I wouldn't hold much hope of you ever keeping wolves yourself. Thats not a dig. Just a realistic view.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Personal Opinion from what you have put so far.
No a wolf or a wolf type breed is NOT for you.

If you think Border Collies are too much hard work then seriously, You will not be mentally able to cope with a wolf breed. I know, I have 12 of them. They are NOT for everyone. They need seriously hard work and dedication far beyond your high prey drive working breeds.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

how about some 'teacup' wolves? I have some of those.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> how about some 'teacup' wolves? I have some of those.
> image


:no1::no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You could visit this web page UK Wolf Conservation Trust - Working to keep wolves in the wild and adopt a wolf.

Go along to their open day and find out about them from the experts???

A friend of mine won a competition at a cat show to go out to Siberia for a week and study wolves with Peter Neville, a well known animal behaviourist.

She wasn't a particular wolf lover and hated the great outdoors. She took her 11 year old son and said it was the best experience she'd ever had in her entire life!!


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

another breed to consider if you like wolves is the utonagan, my friend started some of the first breedings of these in uk and i believe decended from a wolf/dog hybrid  

have a look through the gallery  

The Utonagan Society

cheers x


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> Maybe you should take a break on the Alladale estate in Sutherland See if you can blag a chat with Paul Lister.
> 
> It's not the cheapest hotel in Scotland to stay at. That said, if you can't afford a weekend away there now, I wouldn't hold much hope of you ever keeping wolves yourself. Thats not a dig. Just a realistic view.


 Hard part for me isnt affording the time away, it's finding the time for a weekend away. Right now I'd kill just for a day off. lol


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> No dog is going to prepare you for a wolf. wolves are very timid animals so if oyu live in a high populated city then i would re consider. your going to need a lot of land and a lage enclosure. i have spoke to many wolf keepers and they said that the wolf will oftern challedge for ranking so that's something to keep in mind. have you considerd the czech wolfdog? it was an experiment that took place yeas ago by crossing a gsd with a euro wolf and was successful it's now a reconsied breed in many euro countrys. they are very similar to the gsd in tempement and activeness. there's also teh sarloos wolfdog which has retained much of the wolfs timidness and behavior these are ver nervous dogs but are great family dogs. both do not require a dwa czechs cost aound £1500 amd a sarloos can cost 2000-3000
> 
> sarloos
> 
> ...


I have worked with wolves about15 years or more ago hard work if you have a life forget it anyway i have a sarloos wolfhond they are as near to a wolf as you could proberbly get. they are as has been said a wolf and a gsd originally by leendert sarloos he wanted to try and breed a dog as the ultimat working dog but without the distemper problem of domestic breeds. it didnt breed out the distemper but did breed out the gsd temper...lol very easygoing temprement looks like a wolf. i paid about 200 euro's for mine from a breeder in holland


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We saw a Utonugan at a County Show this summer, and Mr TTTA (who, as I said, was head wolf keeper at a local zoo and hand reared 7 wolf pups), really thought it was a wolf from a distance. Absolutely gorgeous!!

Fenwoman, I thought that was a toy for a moment until I had a second look! They do look fierce and scary!! Did they catch it themselves? :lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

the americans are big on keeping wolves. 
A friend of mine has just spent 6 months in america working at a wolf sanctuary. Most of the wolves are pets that people couldnt keep. from conversations with her they are not really a good pet to keep at all. I would be contacting zoos and speaking to keepers or look up centres and get in contact to learn more. overall wolves arent really good pets.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

storm said:


> another breed to consider if you like wolves is the utonagan, my friend started some of the first breedings of these in uk and i believe decended from a wolf/dog hybrid
> 
> have a look through the gallery
> 
> ...


 
lol They Decended from Northern Inuit! 
Why do people still not have a clue. God I was sat in Jan Farringtons Kitchen when she changed the flipping name! :whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> lol They Decended from Northern Inuit!
> Why do people still not have a clue. God I was sat in Jan Farringtons Kitchen when she changed the flipping name! :whistling2:


pimperella is right thay have no wolf bloodline in them thay are i believe a cross between three dogs 1 inuit 2 malumut 3 something else...lol cant remember, but im sure some expert will be on to tell us the 3rd one (after a serch of the net):whistling2::lol2:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

i would agree with others. wolves are independant and unpredictable to most people. Although have seen what Shaun Ellis has done and i'm quite amazed.

i would look at breeds such as czech, saarloos, or northern inuits.

i was looking into getting a saarloos/northern inuit X. but have now settled on an akita.

look here:

Welcome to the crywolf Community (Charlie Richardson used to breed saarloos, stopped last year. plenty of experience and a friendly guy, always welcomes visitors to see the packs)

Home - www.inuits.co.uk ( Shoshone Kennels, andrea is lovely and i'm sure any Q's will be answered)


----------

